# I'm eating WHAT????????



## jamcy1 (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

great shot. nice looking dog.


----------



## manther21 (Aug 12, 2008)

Lol, those eyes make me laugh!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

haha love the eyes!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Hahahahahahahahaha.... Too cute!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

ha! I didn't get it until I enlarged the picture...too funny!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

And I expected a dog eating a bully stick?

Nice looking dog, interesting look in the eyes.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHA! Those eyes!


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

nicknamed: lazy eye LOL


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

love that look of fright lol. hilarious. you so need to enter that in a contest.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

HAHA the eyes!!! and I agree with whoever said enter that in a contest.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

:rofl: I love the look on his face.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

To funny!!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

:rofl: Classic shot and caption!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Funny eyes!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

LOL I love it! You got your tag made at Petsmart, didn't you? LOL I have the same one for Deuce.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Bahahahhaha!


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

So funny! What a beauty.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

selzer said:


> And I expected a dog eating a bully stick?


LOL me too...sick minds think alike I guess!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Lmao


----------



## jamcy1 (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes, the tag is from Petsmart, yes I think I will enter the photo in a contest if I can find one for funny pictures. Selzer & CaseysGSD, he LOVES bully sticks, he would have a happy look on his face if he was eating one. Like this.....


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

beautiful dog, thats what my pups sire looked like, but a little deeper red, the dam was almost the same but just skinnier around the neck area


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

cute...


----------

